# Anybody know whats up with SOARIS? And removing limited non resident location selection?



## Danusmc0321

Anybody know whats up with SOARIS? it says there streamlining it (usually never a good term) but it says that the list will be held state wide removing limited non-resident locations selection- what in the holy hell does that mean?. Im a disabled vet i am 2 in brockton with residency preference and crossing my fingers for a card am i gonna have to compete with all the other disabled vets on the list now and lose my spot?


----------



## HuskyH-2

How read it, you will no longer have to choose only 4 non resident municipalities.

"Civil Service Entry-Level Police Officer & Firefighter Eligible Lists will be maintained statewide, removing limited non-resident locations selection, which will provide more potential hiring opportunities for applicants."


----------



## niteowl1970

Danusmc0321 said:


> Anybody know whats up with SOARIS? it says there streamlining it (usually never a good term) but it says that the list will be held state wide removing limited non-resident locations selection- what in the holy hell does that mean?.* Im a disabled vet i am 2 in brockton with residency preference* and crossing my fingers for a card am i gonna have to compete with all the other disabled vets on the list now and lose my spot?


Way to out yourself.

BTW Thank you for your service and hopefully a career at BPD.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Thanks i get it now ... thanks Owl yea i outed myself but eh oh well its the internet its not like both you guys dont already have my home address and credit card numbers


----------



## niteowl1970

Danusmc0321 said:


> Thanks i get it now ... thanks Owl yea i outed myself but eh oh well its the internet its not like both you guys dont already have my home address and credit card numbers


I'm just sayin... A wide variety of LE professionals are either members or read the posts on this site. Academy staff, Background investigators, members of the Brockton Police Department. Until you get on and get off probation it's best to reveal as little as possible.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm just sayin... A wide variety of LE professionals are either members or read the posts on this site. Academy staff, Background investigators, members of the Brockton Police Department. Until you get on and get off probation it's best to reveal as little as possible.


----------



## WaterPistola

with SOARIS down and MACS not yet implemented. Do agencies have the ability to send out cards?


----------



## 7MPOC

WaterPistola said:


> with SOARIS down and MACS not yet implemented. Do agencies have the ability to send out cards?


Yes


----------



## jsinger121

I just got a card for my town.


----------



## Danusmc0321

What town-I just was wondering who is hiring?


----------



## niteowl1970

Danusmc0321 said:


> What town-I just was wondering who is hiring?


several towns are hiring


----------



## Danusmc0321

Most Towns are in there new fiscal year at the end of the month and there budget for 13 is showing so now is the time for cards congrats by the way


----------



## 263FPD

jsinger121 said:


> I just got a card for my town.





Danusmc0321 said:


> What town-I just was wondering who is hiring?





Danusmc0321 said:


> Most Towns are in there new fiscal year at the end of the month and there budget for 13 is showing so now is the time for cards congrats by the way


Who cares? I'd keep information like that to myself IMHO.

I'd keep my mouth shut and concentrate on getting the job


----------



## Danusmc0321

263FPD said:


> Who cares? I'd keep information like that to myself IMHO.
> 
> I'd keep my mouth shut and concentrate on getting the job


Guys like him and I care who arnt on the job yet...why take the time to blastme for writing something in my post that might help someone out


----------



## 263FPD

What was it you wrote that will help him out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danusmc0321

i wrote that to help out someone that is waiting on a card and looking in the civil service forum


----------



## quality617

Danusmc0321 said:


> Guys like him and I care who arnt on the job yet...why take the time to blastme for writing something in my post that might help someone out


Congratulations. That was the most painful sentence I've seen so far this week. Even worse, I misspelled 'congratulations', and the board CORRECTED ME.


----------



## niteowl1970

Danusmc0321 said:


> i wrote that to help out someone that is waiting on a card and looking in the civil service forum


I reported you to Section 9.


----------



## Danusmc0321

niteowl1970 said:


> I reported you to Section 9.[/quote
> 
> Section 9?


----------



## 263FPD

> Danusmc0321MassCops Member
> 
> 
> This message has been removed from public view.
> Nice avatar btw​


​I got news for you, I am a moderator. You can delete your posts, yet I still get to see them.

You don't like my avatar? Want to tell me about it?


----------



## Danusmc0321

sure ill tell you about it , it was a compliment i decided not to give to you


----------



## 263FPD

Danusmc0321 said:


> sure ill tell you about it , it was a compliment i decided not to give to you


Awe, you are breaking my heart. I am seriously going to lose lots of sleep over it.


----------



## Danusmc0321

263FPD said:


> Awe, you are breaking my heart. I am seriously going to lose lots of sleep over it.


ha good i hope you stub your toe on the way to bed and cry yourself to sleep-it seemed kissassy i hate kissasses


----------



## 263FPD

Are you trying to rile me up? Will take a lot more than that.


----------



## Danusmc0321

oh you must like the heavy stuff then into those chains and whips and shit like that= i like a good nipple clamp to get me riled up once in a while


----------



## Danusmc0321

i should probabaly delete that one too but now i know it doesnt matter soo oh well


----------



## 263FPD

Nah, you arent my type. But I can tell you one thing, you may find it very discouraging pretty soon, to continue being the douchebag that you have been in several threads. Don't worry, there is always www.officer.com for you. We aren't interested in this shit here.


----------



## 263FPD

Danusmc0321 said:


> i should probabaly delete that one too but now i know it doesnt matter soo oh well


Don't worry about deleting any of them. We just might delete you, but keep this stuff for MassCops Gold thread.


----------



## grn3charlie

Danusmc0321 said:


> oh you must like the heavy stuff then into those chains and whips and shit like that= i like a good nipple clamp to get me riled up once in a while


 Ummmm, say what?


----------



## niteowl1970

Danusmc0321 said:


> i should probabaly delete that one too but now i know it doesnt matter soo oh well


I have the perfect job for you.


----------



## 263FPD

grn3charlie said:


> Ummmm, say what?


You see what happens when POTUS does away with 'Don't ask Don't tell"?


----------



## 263FPD




----------



## grn3charlie

HAHA, isn't that video of karoke at the M&G?


----------



## Danusmc0321

263FPD said:


> You see what happens when POTUS does away with 'Don't ask Don't tell"?


right... did you do any military time?


----------



## 263FPD

Danusmc0321 said:


> right... did you do any military time?


No, I did not... But I'm not the one talking about nipple clamps.


----------



## Danusmc0321

263FPD said:


> No, I did not... But I'm not the one talking about nipple clamps.[/quot
> 
> lose the elitist attitude that ive notice like that im not good enough to comment in a forum. im a marine combat vet and purple heart recipeint and i shouldnt have to say that to get respect from some guy that if i was face to face with wouldnt be calling me a douchebag. and that i havent said anythin douchey to anyone so if you want to use your moderator priviages and delete me go ahead im no ones punk especially yours.


----------



## Danusmc0321

i was joking around with you


----------



## niteowl1970

LOL !!! Do everyone here a favor and leave the Gunney Highway shtick for the strippers at the Golden Banana.


----------



## Danusmc0321

niteowl1970 said:


> LOL !!! Do everyone here a favor and leave the Gunney Highway shtick for the strippers at the Golden Banana.


Golden Banana is that the BYOB place


----------



## 263FPD

> lose the elitist attitude that ive notice like that im not good enough to comment in a forum. im a marine combat vet and purple heart recipeint and i shouldnt have to say that to get respect from some guy that if i was face to face with wouldnt be calling me a douchebag. and that i havent said anythin douchey to anyone so if you want to use your moderator priviages and delete me go ahead im no ones punk especially yours.


]
You are right. Most of the Douchebag comments, you have deleted so most of the members aren't able to see them. However, I can still seethem and so can other Admin and Mods. Go back and read the comment I made, for which you tried to light me up. Think about what I said, and tell me if it didn't make sense. You said you "Helped" another poster? How did you help? By stating that the new fiscal year has started? We are hiring quite a bit ourselves... From the latteral list. I am on the inside, and you are on the outside looking in. Stop hanging your hat on your military service. I thank you for your service and the sacrifice you made for our country. That however does not give you the right to come in our house, and shit on our carpet. Everyone here was "new" at one time or another. It's a good place to learn a thing or two if you are trying to get on the job. "Hazing" of sorts, happens anywhere. You got it in bootcamp, you will get it in the academy, you will get it throughout your entire law enforcement career. If you can't take it in stride, that is your problem, and will also be your own undoing. You haven't pushed my buttons, but I clearly have pushed yours. And it took little to no effort. What you posted about being a vet and a purple heart recipient, is noted. It was also noted when you posted it in that Trans Gender thread. Let me know if I should post an Intro thread just for you, telling everyone how great a guy you are, because lord knows, you are THE ONLY combat vet on this site

May be it applies to you, maybe it doesn't, but I had an honor of working with several guys on my Dept. who are Marine and Army Vietnam vets. They all had the same saying, "If you have to talk about it, you weren't really there"

I haven't decided to delete you yet, but I will let you dictate that. So far, you have contributed nothing but a bunch of BS and several insulting, albeit deleted posts. You let me know how you want to play it, because frankly, I don't give a fuck either way.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Your argument makes no sence. im not hiding anything and my post from earlier you asked me if i thought it was helping someone and yet again im telling you that i belive it does. Maybe your department is handing out cards at diffrent times i know alot base it off when the new budget comes out. Im not hanging on my military service but was stating that because i have nothing to prove to you at all. This is my forum that i opened up under a free acount so whatever "dues" i have to pay im not paying threw somone who calls me a douchebag. I dont expect to be able to call you or any other person on here a dbag and your not goin to call me one. and yes i do get rilled up when you down talk people who were in the military because you dont know what your talking about. And for those VETS you talked to that said the real shit they dont talk about its because YOU havent earned the right to hear those stories. My DD214 speaks for itself so none of what i said is BS and yes im on here because my entire family is police officers and if they read what you wrote they would say that it looks like you are in need of an ass kicking


----------



## 263FPD

Danusmc0321 said:


> Your argument makes no sence. im not hiding anything and my post from earlier you asked me if i thought it was helping someone and yet again im telling you that i belive it does. Maybe your department is handing out cards at diffrent times i know alot base it off when the new budget comes out. Im not hanging on my military service but was stating that because i have nothing to prove to you at all. This is my forum that i opened up under a free acount so whatever "dues" i have to pay im not paying threw somone who calls me a douchebag. I dont expect to be able to call you or any other person on here a dbag and your not goin to call me one. and yes i do get rilled up when you down talk people who were in the military because you dont know what your talking about. And for those VETS you talked to that said the real shit they dont talk about its because YOU havent earned the right to hear those stories. My DD214 speaks for itself so none of what i said is BS and yes im on here because my entire family is police officers and if they read what you wrote they would say that it looks like you are in need of an ass kicking


GFYS.

This might be your thread you openned, but it's now closed.

Your entire family IS police officers? Well, FUCK you don't need any of us then.


----------



## 263FPD

Any MOD or ADMIN feel like reopenning this, feel free. I don't see a point.


----------



## Crvtte65

Won't re-open but I'll add our chief can't get a list because the system upgrade so we're f*cked


----------



## 263FPD

FYI, me and Dan had a conversation. All is good and an understanding has been reached.


----------

